# Round 2, Game 1: Houston Rockets (0) vs Los Angeles Lakers (0) [5/4]



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)




----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*(1)*







*vs.*







*(5)*​


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

We better not do something stupid like be rusty and lose game 1....but I dont think so


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

I cant believe we have to wait so long. Oh well, it might help us get a little healthier.

Go Lakers! Kick some ***!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

So pumped! Ditching class for his game so as DaRizzle says, they better not come out there looking like a monkey ****ing a football. I wan't to see "execution", "executing", "executed", and other such repetitive words coming out of Kobe's mouth at the end of the game.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

A monkey ****ing a football was the exact image I was trying to relate losing to! Amazing you psychic!!!


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Battier always plays good defense on Kobe...so everybody else has to be ready on offense. GO LAKERS!!!


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Man, i can't wait! It will be fun to see Kobe and Ron going at eachother again (bound to happen!)

GO LAKERS!


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Kobe has handled Artest and Battier pretty well this season they will be flip flopping guarding him for the most part which isn't a real problem.If we can keep Yao to the low 20's I see no way the Rockets can score 100 consistently to have a shot to beat us. We can win ugly dragged into a 80 something point games but I don't see how the Rockets can win a game that ventures close to 110.

I expect to see some Farmar against Brooks this series.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

"You look like a monkey ****ing a football."

My dad used to say that. :laugh:


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

ceejaynj said:


> Battier always plays good defense on Kobe...so everybody else has to be ready on offense. GO LAKERS!!!


i always thought battier played the best defense on kobe (no respect to artest, bell, or bowen) 

he always get his *ELBOW* ON kobe's face yet kobe always find a way to make it. you really cant play better defense than that, it's just ridiculous how good kobe is sometimes.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

I hope Josh Powell gets minutes. He was great against Houston during the season.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

I am really concerned about the long break we have had, as we have a tendency to be extremely rusty in the first half of these games. If we fall behind big, we could be in trouble in Game 1. Since we have had huge problems keeping big leads in the playoffs, I am really concerned about our ability to come back from a big deficent.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

sweep or not sweep

my pick: Lakers at 4


without Kobe or Gasol

Rockets win at 6.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

:bs:


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

ceejaynj said:


> *I am really concerned about the long break we have had, as we have a tendency to be extremely rusty in the first half of these games. *If we fall behind big, we could be in trouble in Game 1. Since we have had huge problems keeping big leads in the playoffs, I am really concerned about our ability to come back from a big deficent.


I was just thinking the same thing myself.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Yeah the break sucks, but at least it gives our guys some time to rest nagging injuries. 

My bigger concern is with that little guard that the rockets have, I think Brooks? That little ****er drove all over the Blazers and our biggest weakness is the quick PG's.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Two hours to go!


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

Lakers in 5..

this one will be clllose i think, should be a good game


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

It's game time! Go Lakers!!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Andrew Bynum - PLEASE STOP FOULING!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I'm not thrilled by this start - it's not terrible considering we've been off for a week, so I'm not that worried, but we could be doing a bit better.


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

Hey whats up guys, Looks like artest has started hot and Bynum is already in foul trouble


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

we look less rusty than i thought we would


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I think we look more rusty than I thought we would.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe's doing a great job rebounding the ball, and it looks like he's looking to pass now.


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

Basel said:


> Kobe's doing a great job rebounding the ball, and it looks like he's looking to pass now.


Im also happy with the defense so far


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Houston leads 21-18 after the 1st quarter. I think we'll really get going in the 2nd quarter.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Terrific start to the 2nd quarter.


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

i think we can push the lead in this quarter, with them having the smaller line-up


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

good to see powell getting some minutes


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Chance for Powell to step up.


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

that three was trash


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Artest is killing the Lakers right now.


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

that was a bad call


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

The level of basketball

without Kobe, Lakers are as bad as Blazers or Bulls.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Shooting 36% isn't going to cut it. We need to move the ball some more on offense and get some good looks.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I'd love if the crowd could make a little noise and try to spur the team on a little bit.


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

we just need to get get our legs back we will be fine..... i hope


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

yes..lets get it going


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

kobesthegoat said:


> we just need to get get our legs back we will be fine..... i hope


We will be.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Given how bad (I think) the Lakers are playing and how well the Rockets are playing, being down by only 3 is not bad at all. Big shot by Kobe to end the half to head into the half with some momentum.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Yea im not worried, They'll get it going in the 2nd half

BTW I like how Bynums playing


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

bynum is being more aggressive despite the fouls i think phil needs to give him more playing time so that he can get a rhythm


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Rockets are leading because Kobe is only in 70% condition in the first half.

Rockets have no shot to defeat Lakers if Kobe is in 80% condition.


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

Yao is amazing


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

Good move by bynum


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

his feet where not set bad call


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

Bynum


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

Yes Ariza!!!! down by one


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Nice run to cut the lead to 1. We're playing pretty well defensively (on those last few possessions, anyway). Hopefully we keep that up.

Loving Bynum's aggressiveness to start the 2nd half. Ariza's playing great for us, too. We really need Pau to step it up, though. Only 4 points, though he does have 6 boards and 4 assists.


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

Yao's trun around is nasty


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

Artest is Killing us


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

Kobe need to take over


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

Great block by Ariza...we need to start stepping it up


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

We also need to get fisher out of the game brooks is killing us


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

How the hell was that a foul on bynum the kid didnt move


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Fisher can't guard Brooks for ****.


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

finally we take fisher out of the game


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

i didnt think it would be farmar...and that was a terrible shot be odom


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

lol ron artest is funny with those expresions after he fouls someone


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

kobe is getting hot!!!


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

Farmer with his 4th point of the playoffs just when we needed


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Ok, I am here! Now let's stop sucking ***.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Big shot by Farmar to end the 3rd. Now let's stop ****ing around and take care of business!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Phil Jackson is hilarious!


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

that was a flop...but is was a good call


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

Bad call Yao got hung on the rim and they called a foul...BS


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Gasol's been terrible tonight.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Odom to Gasol!


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

Yes!!! great pass by odom


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Hopefully Kobe can get to the FT line here in the 4th.


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

Hey Sasha Fouled His Brother


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

Wow Kobe is amazing


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

where is the foul?


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

Hit the freethrows odom


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

Damn odom with the free throws


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Odom ****ing Sucks


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

Omg...we are getting torched!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Shocking...the Rockets have made another run...

COME ON LAKERS! WAKE THE **** UP!!!


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

Cris said:


> Odom ****ing Sucks


Agreed stop shoting the damn ball


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Take Sasha out of the game, please. Bring Ariza and Bynum back. Thanks.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Hope Yao's okay...


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

That...really sucks i hope he is ok


----------



## DNKO (Dec 23, 2008)

Kobe did this on purpose! You could see it in his eyes, aiming for the weak knee.


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

good he is coming back out


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

please lets get back in this game


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

we need to keep going to the middle and stop taking jump shots


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

we are might lose this game...damn


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

this is unreal right now


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Game over.


----------



## azn kobe jr (May 6, 2006)

Why Lakers Why?
Being a pessimist, I know seriously believe we won't win this series. Just because of this game. They torched us. AT HOME COURT.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Why the **** didn't Phil play Bynum more? Gasol was practically worthless out there.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Rust..


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I'm so infuriated right now.

Lamar Odom, Andrew Bynum and Pau Gasol all need to do some serious thinking.

And was this game in Houston? I don't think we got one call all night long.

Kobe's "goaltend"
Artest getting the and-one, even though he was fouled when he was putting the ball on the floor. He wasn't even touched after he picked up his dribble and shot it. Worst and-one I've ever seen called.
Odom being "out of bounds". Foot stayed in and he dunked it.

And Kobe shooting like 2FTs? He shot a lot of jumpers, but he was way more aggressive than THAT.

Odom...1-6 from the FT line. That says it all. Unbelievable.

I knew they would be rusty, but wow. That Rockets team is not even that good.


----------



## azn kobe jr (May 6, 2006)

Agreed. We got no calls. 
Well, we also played horrible. HORRIBLE.


----------



## DNKO (Dec 23, 2008)

Will the league suspend Kobe?


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Concerned but not to the point of panic. The Rockets got the perfect storm working tonight. Gasool, LO, Fish, and Ariza ice cold all night and terribly out of sync. Kobe tired late and out of sync the 1st half. 

And they got Yao,Artest and Brooks going all night and we were still right there. 

Bad frustrating loss I saw coming from the start of the 3rd on. 

I'm not gonna be in a good mood till we beat them in Houston in Game 3. After winning game 2.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

jazzy1 said:


> I'm not gonna be in a good mood till we beat them in Houston in Game 3. After winning game 2.


We'd better.

And can we see some points in the paint PLEASE?


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

SIGH......Kobe Bryant. Right now I'm convinced that Kobe does not really want the championship as bad as he says he does. He has not played the season nor the Playoffs with intensity for a full game and as a result, the whole team followed that mindset of cruising through a game. 

Kobe is my favorite player in the NBA but right now he is playing like a complete WIMP. He can blow by Artest but he'd still does face up dribbles and take a jumpshot. He could screen off Shane but instead he'd go one-on-one (As if Pride takes over) and take a contested shot. If they lose this series, Kobe can only look at himself because the team follows his lead more than He probobaly thinks. His teammates are capable of winning games on their own just by talent alone but they won't become relentless (like Cavs and Nuggets) unless Kobe becomes relentless in every thing that he does on the court and I mean every thing: whether it's rebounding, scoring, or just inbounding the ball. Kobe has to approach it as if this is his last season


So the Lakers are soft....but it is your fault, Kobe.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Damian Necronamous said:


> We'd better.
> 
> And can we see some points in the paint PLEASE?


Yeah Gasol played a really soft game. He wasn't contesting any shots despite standing right under the basket and on offense didn't do anything but fumble the ball and miss shots. 

They basically packed the paint and made Kobe a jump shooter, Gasol and LO making shots will open things up considerably.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

The One said:


> SIGH......Kobe Bryant. Right now I'm convinced that Kobe does not really want the championship as bad as he says he does. He has not played the season nor the Playoffs with intensity for a full game and as a result, the whole team followed that mindset of cruising through a game.
> 
> Kobe is my favorite player in the NBA but right now he is playing like a complete WIMP. He can blow by Artest but he'd still does face up dribbles and take a jumpshot. He could screen off Shane but instead he'd go one-on-one (As if Pride takes over) and take a contested shot. If they lose this series, Kobe can only look at himself because the team follows his lead more than He probobaly thinks. His teammates are capable of winning games on their own just by talent alone but they won't become relentless (like Cavs and Nuggets) unless Kobe becomes relentless in every thing that he does on the court and I mean every thing: whether it's rebounding, scoring, or just inbounding the ball. Kobe has to approach it as if this is his last season
> 
> ...


mg:


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

The One said:


> SIGH......Kobe Bryant. Right now I'm convinced that Kobe does not really want the championship as bad as he says he does. He has not played the season nor the Playoffs with intensity for a full game and as a result, the whole team followed that mindset of cruising through a game.
> 
> Kobe is my favorite player in the NBA but right now he is playing like a complete WIMP. He can blow by Artest but he'd still does face up dribbles and take a jumpshot. He could screen off Shane but instead he'd go one-on-one (As if Pride takes over) and take a contested shot. If they lose this series, Kobe can only look at himself because the team follows his lead more than He probobaly thinks. His teammates are capable of winning games on their own just by talent alone but they won't become relentless (like Cavs and Nuggets) unless Kobe becomes relentless in every thing that he does on the court and I mean every thing: whether it's rebounding, scoring, or just inbounding the ball. Kobe has to approach it as if this is his last season
> 
> ...


don't know if I'd draw this conclusion after just 1 game. lol

But thats what happens in Lakerland.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

MojoPin said:


> Why the **** didn't Phil play Bynum more? Gasol was practically worthless out there.


He was in foul trouble from the get-go. Anyway, even if he had played more, Yao was unstoppable. He has grown in front of us. His sweet 20+ footer jump shots were dagger all night long.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Lynx said:


> He was in foul trouble from the get-go. Anyway, even if he had played more, Yao was unstoppable. He has grown in front of us. His sweet 20+ footer jump shots were dagger all night long.


Bynum's defense was fine he was forcing the ball offensively too often taking bad shots.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Ballscientist said:


> Rockets are leading 95% of time. They deserve to win this game.
> 
> *There are two bad calls against Lakers, two against Rockets.*


Tell us which ones.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Rockets are leading 95% of time. They deserve to win this game.

There are two bad calls against Lakers, two against Rockets.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

SheMac has never been in 30% condition.

What if SheMac turn out to be T-Mac (100% condition)?


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

the lakers *****ing about every call doesn't mean that they should have been getting calls.

odom did step out of bounds. he's heel came down on the line. the goaltend on kobe was a horrible call however. for the most part though, the calls against the lakers were legit and the lakers were getting away with just as much contact as the rockets were on "no calls" that weren't made. i mean at one point vujacic fouled wafer but they called wafer for a travel, vujacic smacked battier across the face opening up that cut with no call, kobe didn't get a tech when he basically put his knee in battier's head well after play was stopped, etc. there were plenty of more calls out there that could have gone on the lakers.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Basel said:


> Tell us which ones.


Yao's 2nd foul when all it really was is a bad pass into the post to Gasol.

The foul on Farmar (?) where Lowry jumped up, but his arm didn't even touch any part of Farmer, yet got called for the foul, got 2 FT's after bricking a open dunk. The replay showed it clearly.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

OneBadLT123 said:


> Yao's 2nd foul when all it really was is a bad pass into the post to Gasol.
> 
> The foul on Farmar (?) where Lowry jumped up, but his arm didn't even touch any part of Farmer, yet got called for the foul, got 2 FT's after bricking a open dunk. The replay showed it clearly.


i think you are thinking about the shannon brown play. lowry grazed the top of his head.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

jazzy1 said:


> Bynum's defense was fine he was forcing the ball offensively too often taking bad shots.


Taking bad shots? Besides the two that Kobe dumped on him around the free throw line with a couple seconds left on the clock, his shots were fine. He should have finished the game in limited time with 5 of 8, instead he went 50 percent. Hard to complain about that.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

In my opinion this game was lost mostly from from the coaching. 

Derek Fisher played probably his worst Laker play off game of his career. I mean, I seriously was sitting there trying to think of what play off game Fish has had that might have been more horrible than this one both offensively and defensively and I really couldn't pin point one. Considering some of the bad games he's had in his playoff career, I think that says a lot. But the thing is, I don't really blame Fish. We all know how Fish is.. Sometimes he's good, sometimes he's bad offensively. Almost always bad defensively. Thats just how he is.. I blame Phil Jackson for not taking him out. 

Shannon Brown may have made a few mistakes in his very limited role tonight, but his defense was far better than Fishers. For that reason he should have been out there more, especially in the fourth when the Lakers still had a chance at pulling out a victory. Instead, Phil trusting his time tested vets..... continued to run with Fisher who was just miserable all way to the end. I was so desperate for someone other than Fisher, that I was excited to see Farmar come in over him. Thats when you know its hit rock bottom. 

Another substitution I had an issue with was the fact that Bynum was playing fairly well tonight. At least in the second half anyway. He was yanked and in return we got Gasol who shoot pathetically bad, and played probably one of the softest games I have ever seen an NBA center play. I mean he looked so bad defensively that I wanted to vomit.... Phil Jackson in his press conference said he thought Bynum was fine offensively, but defensively isn't where he needs to be yet... Ok, I agree Bynum still isn't where he can be defensively.. But even at this level the guy is still far better at defending the paint than Gasol will ever dream to be.

Even Kobe ripped Gasol a new ******* when he let Brooks basically get a layup uncontested right on front of him. I wanted Kobe to ***** slap him Steve Kerr style after that... But no... It's ok.. Gasol gets a free pass because Phil likes offensive players over defensive ones. 

Kobe had a terrible night.. I know someone is gonna say "Wait, he was responsible for the run in the third! 6 of 9 remember!!". What, he was like 5 of 22 otherwise, and made some horrible decisions in the fourth. I expect more from him. The shots aren't gonna fall every night, but you got to at least make the right choices when you are the teams go to guy in the end. In game 4 of the Utah series I thought Kobe was going to return and it still hasn't happened yet. 

Another thing that killed me coaching wise, was the lack of any adjustments. I know Phil isn't really a game time adjustments kind of coach, but going into the locker room at half time I really expected him to get the team ready to come out strong in the second half and instead they came out and really just continued to play the same low level the had before half time. Very sloppy, unmotivated crap.

Kobe needs to hold another players only meeting, get in there and air out the dirty laundry. Himself included, and come out in game 2 and 3 and destroy. Because even if we squeak by into the Finals... This team will be abused by the Cavs.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

You've pretty much read my mind.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Darth Bryant said:


> In my opinion this game was lost mostly from from the coaching.
> 
> Derek Fisher played probably his worst Laker play off game of his career. I mean, I seriously was sitting there trying to think of what play off game Fish has had that might have been more horrible than this one both offensively and defensively and I really couldn't pin point one. Considering some of the bad games he's had in his playoff career, I think that says a lot. But the thing is, I don't really blame Fish. We all know how Fish is.. Sometimes he's good, sometimes he's bad offensively. Almost always bad defensively. Thats just how he is.. I blame Phil Jackson for not taking him out.
> 
> ...



I swear Lakers fans are the only fans who making sweeping conclusions after 1 home loss. lol

Not time for a players only meeting,Just time to execute better and get Gasol going early against Scola. 

We made a tactical error early in the game going to Bynum offensively. Gasol has the big mismatch against Scola not Bynum versus Yao. Thats the only thing I'd like to see established early next game. 

Other than that it was a total team loss. No one had any rhythm partly credit to Houston's defense partly due to our being out of sync with the long layoff. 

we hadn't faced that tough a defense and with the layoff we came out alittle tender in our agressiveness. We didn't have an edge. 

Kobe found it in the 3rd quarter but he was the only one who had any all night long. 

The one thing that concerns me match up wise this series is Brooks, we gotta stop him from going Troy Hudson on us. He's playing a very similar style game and we gotta cut him off and find an answer there quickly. 

I'd also like to see Kobe guarding Artest in the game. He can shut him off. 

we close Artest off we win this series pretty easy. 

Yao will get some buckets with his range and inside game but we gotta stop the other guys. 

Because back in Houston guys like Wafer will re-emerge and hurt us dearly. 

When we lose its easy to say well this didn't work that didn't work substitution wise, I'd like to have seen if Farmar had his game together for a longer stretch after the 3 but overall its typical Phil Jackson.

Bynum should have played more late possibly but LO is better when we're trailing because the floor is alot more spread. But its okay we should be fine after this hiccup.


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

Not worried yet. Ill wait till game 2 and then voice my opinion. This is your typical Lakers team this year. They'll play uninspired ball then come back with a big stick to make a statement when needed. No biggie.


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

jazzy1 said:


> we close Artest off we win this series pretty easy.


Im also worried about Aaron Brooks and LA's penchant to shoot the three (2-of-18 shooting from 3-point range)


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

jazzy1 said:


> I swear Lakers fans are the only fans who making sweeping conclusions after 1 home loss. lol
> 
> Not time for a players only meeting,Just time to execute better and get Gasol going early against Scola.


You saying the Lakers don't generally play a soft brand of basketball this season? It's not one game man, it's the season. Lakers got labeled soft because they are soft. I mean Odom, Gasol, Fisher, Sasha, Luke, etc. These guys don't scream tough.. Or defense.. They are all soft... And teams that aren't afraid to get physical love to take advantage of that. 




> Other than that it was a total team loss. No one had any rhythm partly credit to Houston's defense partly due to our being out of sync with the long layoff.


Although I agree that the team generally sucked, Jackson failed to make any adjustments tonight. His adjustments only hurt the Lakers in this game. Especially in the fourth. There is absolutely no justification for leaving Fisher out there in the fourth when he is playing like that. 



> we hadn't faced that tough a defense and with the layoff we came out alittle tender in our agressiveness. We didn't have an edge.


One of the rare times I agree with Charles Barkley, but he said at the end of the game that you can't always expect to shoot lights out and win in the playoffs. You have to be good defensively, so on those nights your not hitting anything you always have something consistent to fall back on. Lakers didn't shoot well, and ended up having nothing to fall back. 



> Kobe found it in the 3rd quarter but he was the only one who had any all night long.


If Kobe had found it in the fourth, or maybe when he shot 5 of 22, we may have wont his game. Am I saying he's the reason the Lakers lost? No. He's the least of the worrys from tonight. But he played poorly on both ends for the majority of the game though. And didn't make good decisions in the fourth. 



> The one thing that concerns me match up wise this series is Brooks, we gotta stop him from going Troy Hudson on us. He's playing a very similar style game and we gotta cut him off and find an answer there quickly.
> 
> I'd also like to see Kobe guarding Artest in the game. He can shut him off.


I agree with both of these... But I fear Phil will refuse to make any substitions like this for either Artest or Brooks because he's stubborn and doesn't trust anyone under the age of 30. 

I'm not screaming end of the world or anything. There really is no doubt in my mind the Lakers will win this series and go to the finals... But I do worry that if Lakers can't elevate to a higher level and if Jackson can't install a bit of trust with younger inexperienced players, what it's going to mean in the finals.


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

Meh, I'm not sweating it regardless. This Laker team isn't nearly as good...ie, battle tested....as people believe them to be. So it doesn't surprise me when they lose; its not supposed to be easy.

When you get out hustled, out-shot, out played, then you're supposed to lose. No big surprises and we'll see what this team does.

At the moment, I fully expect whoever comes out of the East to win the title.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

****...that is all


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Sasha used his elbow to foul Battier, that is technical.

Kobe "rapes" Battier, that is technical also.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Ballscientist said:


> Sasha used his elbow to foul Battier, that is technical.


He went for the ball, incidental contact




Ballscientist said:


> Kobe "rapes" Battier, that is technical also.


Good...**** Battier. Do whatever it takes Lakers


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Darth Bryant said:


> You saying the Lakers don't generally play a soft brand of basketball this season? It's not one game man, it's the season. Lakers got labeled soft because they are soft. I mean Odom, Gasol, Fisher, Sasha, Luke, etc. These guys don't scream tough.. Or defense.. They are all soft... And teams that aren't afraid to get physical love to take advantage of that.


This is interesting my general feeling is that we're not physically tough but they showed plenty of mental toughness this season going on the tough road trip 6-0 to me shows a level of mental toughness.I think we'll show our mental toughness and get it done this season. We're still prone to an occasional loss when our offense isn;t humming because we're not great defensively not because guys are soft because of the physical make-up of the team.Not many rock solidly built enough big guys. 










Darth Bryant said:


> Although I agree that the team generally sucked, Jackson failed to make any adjustments tonight. His adjustments only hurt the Lakers in this game. Especially in the fourth. There is absolutely no justification for leaving Fisher out there in the fourth when he is playing like that.


I agree with this somewhat but its not like Brown was shooting lights out I think PJ figured Fish's experience might pay off that he'd get hot and bring us back not a big bone to pick as of it with me in this series. 





Darth Bryant said:


> If Kobe had found it in the fourth, or maybe when he shot 5 of 22, we may have wont his game. Am I saying he's the reason the Lakers lost? No. He's the least of the worrys from tonight. But he played poorly on both ends for the majority of the game though. And didn't make good decisions in the fourth.


I thought Kobe played okay. Kobe made his run in the 3rd and I think got tired in the 4th. I thought his defense was fine. 





Darth Bryant said:


> I agree with both of these... But I fear Phil will refuse to make any substitions like this for either Artest or Brooks because he's stubborn and doesn't trust anyone under the age of 30.
> 
> I'm not screaming end of the world or anything. There really is no doubt in my mind the Lakers will win this series and go to the finals... But I do worry that if Lakers can't elevate to a higher level and if Jackson can't install a bit of trust with younger inexperienced players, what it's going to mean in the finals.


My main adjustment is Kobe on Artest.This does 2 things I think this will shut Artest off offensively Kobe has locked Artest down before and he is phsyically as well as mentally strong enough to handle Artest attempts at bulldozing that he did with Ariza. 

I'd rather have Ariza in the passing lane or even having Ariza guard Brooks and play Fish on Battier. Battier isn't an offensive option

and Ariza has the speed to keep up with Brooks and the length to bother his jumpshot. 

But back to Kobe once he starts frustrating Artest Artest will wanna guard Kobe more and it'll play to our advantage. Kobe scores easier on Artest than Battier. Battier is more disciplined he uses his other teammates and is aware of where he can force Kobe into trouble. Artest just crowds and gets physical and Kobe just blows by him easy plus Artest is more prone to foul. 

I'm still hopeful things will work out.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

It's very simple...we came out with no intensity and deserved to lose. Blaming it on rust only works for the first quarter...or half at most. Sure...there were some questionable calls...but that is part of every game. EVERYBODY, including Kobe, played like total crap at both ends. Everybody was looking for Kobe to get us going and bail us out, which didn't happen. He had a very deceptive 32 points on a bad night of shooting. Odom...1-6 from the foul line??? That's not going to get it done. Drew only playing 15 minutes...and only three boards??? Fish had more boards than Drew!!! We need more guys to step up. Instead, everybody looks to Kobe to do it. We need to stop whining and making excuses...and totally regroup before Game 2.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

so much for having bynum as a difference maker in this game. he picks up two early fouls, get ****ted on yao on several occasion, making no impact whatsoever on the game. he never gave yao any kind of push, never fronted yao, never did anything to make yao ming tired.

it was a bad decision by phil to start bynum. he didnt earn that starting role. catering to his need just so he can get his confidence back up... sounds like phil taking care of his big baby.

odom played great in the utah series. he was clearly out of sync with several miss FTs and shot. 

i think the whole size match up doesnt matter when it comes to yao. he's 7'6' and whether you put bynum or odom, you're still gonna lose in terms of size. it's better to put quicker defender to front and deny him the ball.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

DANNY said:


> so much for having bynum as a difference maker in this game. he picks up two early fouls, get ****ted on yao on several occasion, making no impact whatsoever on the game. he never gave yao any kind of push, never fronted yao, never did anything to make yao ming tired.
> 
> it was a bad decision by phil to start bynum. he didnt earn that starting role. catering to his need just so he can get his confidence back up... sounds like phil taking care of his big baby.
> 
> ...


How tired was he supposed to be when Bynum played like 15 minutes? The 2 early fouls sucked, but in the second half even when he played well was pushed to the bench for Gasol who was pathetic.

Bynums first half started out rough, one bogus foul quickly, then one stupid foul on Drews part to follow. 

Bynum played fine in the second half. He ensured that the majority of shots taken where contested from Yao. He also had no problems backing Yao down in the paint for position, which was good because it forces Yao to use more energy than he'd like on defense. He also shot fine, ending on 50 percent. Where two of his shots came from getting the ball dumped on him 10 feet out with only a few seconds left on the clock. 

Phil was right to start Bynum at center, because the other options played Yao even worse. Gasol played probably the worst defense since last years finals, in last nights game, and Odom wasn't far behind. Neither of them, even when double teaming had much effect on Yao compared to Bynum's single coverage of Yao in limited minutes (even with Drews mistakes).

Add to the fact, that letting Gasol stay at the PF makes him far more effective than he will be at the center. He is just to weak to do anything to Yao. 

The only problem with Bynum last night was that Phil didn't play him at all in the fourth. Every time he starts looking like he's getting a rythme he is shut down.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Darth Bryant said:


> The only problem with Bynum last night was that Phil didn't play him at all in the fourth. Every time he starts looking like he's getting a rythme he is shut down.


What's up with PJ doing that since Drew's return??? We spent the entire off-season moaning about how Bynum's injury last year cost us the title. Now he is back and healthy in the playoffs, and PJ keeps yanking him for no apparent reason...even when he is not in foul trouble. Also...why aren't we pushing the ball inside more??? With our size, we should be eating teams up inside...or living at the FT line. In this series, we should be trying to get Yao in foul trouble. I honestly don't understand PJ's game plan.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

ceejaynj said:


> What's up with PJ doing that since Drew's return??? We spent the entire off-season moaning about how Bynum's injury last year cost us the title. Now he is back and healthy in the playoffs, and PJ keeps yanking him for no apparent reason...even when he is not in foul trouble. Also...why aren't we pushing the ball inside more??? With our size, we should be eating teams up inside...or living at the FT line. In this series, we should be trying to get Yao in foul trouble. I honestly don't understand PJ's game plan.


Been asking the same question myself man... 

It's not like Gasol was out playing Bynum on either end last night... Or Odom for that matter. But Phil did the same BS with Kobe early on in Kobe's career, and all it did was make Kobe hate Phils guts. 

So I don't know really, whatever the game is it's getting old.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Darth Bryant said:


> How tired was he supposed to be when Bynum played like 15 minutes? The 2 early fouls sucked, but in the second half even when he played well was pushed to the bench for Gasol who was pathetic.
> 
> Bynums first half started out rough, one bogus foul quickly, then one stupid foul on Drews part to follow.
> 
> ...


yes too weak to play good post defense on yao, but pau much quicker than bynum. i believe the only way to create problem for yao is to front him and consistently poke the ball away when he puts the ball on the floor.

bynum unfortunately does neither since he's a traditional big man. i dont blame bynum though, yao is simply too good when he gets into rhythm with his back to the basket. the lakers just need to play a different kind of a defense on yao and i believe putting smaller but quicker defenders should at less do a better job than game 1.

i agree with you that pau and odom played horrible defense yesterday. however, i'm confident given the defensive assignment before the game, pau will prepare and make sure he'll do decent job on yao. cant stop the big man but at less contain him. both were just thrown into the fire with bynum picking quick fouls early.

i dont blame phil for not playing bynum in the 4th. 
this is the playoff, can't take the risk of putting bynum out there when he'll likely draw quick fouls and put the lakers in the penalty. plus, he had alot success with the lineup kobe,gasol, ariza, fisher, and odom in the 4th quarter. 

sounds like i'm doing alot of bynum hating but i simply dont understand why we're still trying work bynum into the game. it's the playoff, he should be 100%, if not then it's simple: limit his minutes.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Luke's playing tomorrow.

A buddy of mine also just IM'd me saying Odom is starting tomorrow and not Bynum. He said he read it on the Lakers Top Buzz Twitter...


----------

